# Possible first show.....enter or not to enter



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I am seriously considering entering Sonny in a show or two at a local fair. But I am unsure.

Should I?

The main thing that is making me think is that Sonny gets REALLLLY flighty at new places so I don't know how he'd be...I don't want to get hurt, nor do I want him running off.

What shows should I enter? Western only.
I've been thinking of walk,trot...or just some halter classes

If I decide not to show, I will bring Sonny along just for the show experience though of just being there


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

yes!!! you should!! omg washington county ??? we could show together!!!!!!!!!! that would be awesome !


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I say go for it.  If you're not sure you'd be comfortable cantering, do walk/trot. Also, do halter and showmanship. That'll give you both a chance to get more acquainted with the new arena and surroundings before you ride him in it. Go early. Lead him around the whole arena and just everywhere. Get him exposed to it all so that there is less of a chance something will surprise him later.

Ride him around and practice first to make sure that he's going to be ok with everything. If you get the chance to ride in the ring you'll be showing in, do it. Get him used to everything as much as possible before you get in there to actually show. Hope that helps.  He'll probably shock you and just take everything in stride. :wink:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> yes!!! you should!! omg washington county ??? we could show together!!!!!!!!!! that would be awesome !


sadly, no, not the washington county...too far to take him. I was thinking more of the Schaticoke....or however it's spelled


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i say go for it but before you take him competitively you should take him along to one and just walk him around and tie him up for a bit and let him soak up the atmosphere. there are sooooo many things at shows for horses to freak out at that if he is there in a more relaxed capacity and will have a chance to learn about all the new nasty noises that are most certainly going to eat him 

ive decided to do this with jarred. i am taking possum to a showjumping day next weekend and i am going to take jarred along to 'hang out' for the day. i entertained the idea of riding him in the show on a training run but ive decided to give him a day out before i ride him out. i think its better all round that way


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

go for it=prep him for all the excitement and have a great time!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I also gotta say go for it!!  I'm sure you guys will do fine.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would do it. Put him in halter, that will get him in the ring and give him time to look around and see things and kind of relax. Band his mane for western, black his hooves and shine him up! All you would need is a cowboy hat and a button down shirt, maybe a fancy belt... And then yes, totally do some walk/jog classes and maybe even a trail class, if they have novice trail or green trail and some places even have trail in hand where you lead the horse through the obstacles... HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!


----------

